# τον άρχισε στα γαλλικά κτλ.



## sarant (Sep 24, 2008)

ή ίσως "στα Γαλλικά" μια και οι απόψεις διίστανται για το πώς γράφονται τα ονόματα γλωσσών, με μικρό ή κεφαλαίο πρώτο γράμμα.

Αλλά ας μην εκτραπούμε σ' αυτό, εμένα μ' ενδιαφέρει η σημασία "βρισίδι" που έχει πάρει η λέξη "γαλλικά".

Λέω _έχει πάρει_ γιατί, όσο με βοηθάει η μνήμη μου, η έκφραση πρέπει να είναι νέα, νεότατη, των τελευταίων 15-20 χρόνων. Καθόλου δεν τη θυμάμαι πριν από τη δεκ. του 1990. Φυσικά, μπορεί να πέφτω έξω και να υπήρχε όλον αυτό τον καιρό, απλώς να μην την είχα συναντήσει.

Εγώ την παρατηρώ στην αθλητικογραφία κυρίως, και ίσως να γεννήθηκε εκεί, όπου έχει και πολλούς ξένους, είτε σε διεθνείς αγώνες, είτε διαιτητές είτε παίκτες ελληνικών ομάδων. 

Σωστή είναι η εντύπωσή μου πως πρόκειται για σχετικά καινούργια έκφραση ή πέφτω έξω;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 24, 2008)

Μάλλον προήλθε από μετάφραση του Pardon my French.


----------



## sarant (Sep 24, 2008)

Πράγματι, από εκεί πρέπει να είναι -αλλά είναι καινούργιο; Διότι παλιά, λέγανε για "το πιάνο της και τα γαλλικά της".


----------



## Zazula (Sep 24, 2008)

sarant said:


> Πράγματι, από εκεί πρέπει να είναι -αλλά είναι καινούργιο;


Το _pardon my French_ έχει ζωή ενός αιώνα κι είναι βρετανική σύλληψη, σύμφωνα με το Word and Phrase Origins (Robert Hendrickson). Ίσως να έγινε δημοφιλές στην Ελλάδα την τελευταία εικοσαετία μέσω των αμερικανικών τηλεοπτικών σειρών.



sarant said:


> Διότι παλιά, λέγανε για "το πιάνο της και τα γαλλικά της".


Δεν ξέρω σε τι εκτίμηση είχαν τα γαλλικά στο χωριό σας, αλλά εμένα η μάνα μου μου 'λεγε όταν καθόμουν με τις ώρες στα τσιμεντένια σκαλιά του σπιτιού, να σηκωθώ αμέσως γιατί το επόμενο πρωί «θα μιλάει ο κώλος σου _γαλλικά_» (ήγουν θα πέρδεται ακαταπαύστως συνεπεία του ότι θα είχα κρυολογήσει). Και σ' ένα χωριό (της Μεσσηνίας αυτό, πολύ μακριά απ' τα μέρη τα δικά μου) μου λέει ένας: «Το ξέρ'ς ότι τα γρούνια μ' μιλάν γαλλικά; Όλο "ουί, ουί" κάνουν.»


----------



## kabuki (Sep 24, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω πόσο καιρό χρησιμοποιείται η συγκεκριμένη έκφραση, αλλά χρόνια την ακούω σε περιβάλλον ποδοσφαιροφιλόφιλων (άρχισε τον διαιτητή στα γαλλικά και πάει λέγοντας;))


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 24, 2008)

Εγώ πάντως θυμάμαι να την ακούω χρόνια και χρόνια. Σίγουρα από τα μαθητικά μου χρόνια (άρα πάνω από 24 χρόνια στο νερό).


----------



## curry (Sep 24, 2008)

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Κόμη, την ακούω από μικρή και έχω την αίσθηση ότι την έχω συναντήσει σε βιβλίο του Τσιφόρου (οι επιφυλάξεις αμέτρητες φυσικά, μπορεί να είναι από αλλού!). Είχα πάντα την εντύπωση ότι πρόκειται για φράση που ηλικιακά με ξεπερνά!

edit: και σίγουρα την έμαθα πριν να μάθω την αντίστοιχη αγγλική έκφραση - ό,τι κι αν σας λέει αυτό για μένα!


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 24, 2008)

curry said:


> edit: και σίγουρα την έμαθα πριν να μάθω την αντίστοιχη αγγλική έκφραση - ό,τι κι αν σας λέει αυτό για μένα!



Ομοίως. (Και γράφω μερικές ακόμα λέξεις για να πιάσουμε το όριο).


----------



## kabuki (Sep 24, 2008)

Ποια αντίστοιχη αγγλική έκφραση;;!!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 24, 2008)

kabuki said:


> Ποια αντίστοιχη αγγλική έκφραση;;!!


French = βρισίδι:


Zazula said:


> Μάλλον προήλθε από μετάφραση του Pardon my French.





Zazula said:


> Το _pardon my French_ έχει ζωή ενός αιώνα κι είναι βρετανική σύλληψη, σύμφωνα με το Word and Phrase Origins (Robert Hendrickson).


----------



## kabuki (Sep 24, 2008)

Εεεε, πλάκα έκανα;; Χαλόου;;)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 24, 2008)

kabuki said:


> Εεεε, πλάκα έκανα;; Χαλόου;;)


Ουπς, τα φώτα αναμμένα και κανείς στο σπίτι...  Σα να μου φαίνεται ότι θα πρέπει να πάω κι εγώ για κάνα Τζόνι...


----------



## curry (Sep 24, 2008)

Μ' αυτά και μ' αυτά, εμένα μου γεννήθηκε η απορία: αφού οι Άγγλοι λένε "pardon my French", εμείς γιατί το έχουμε εξελίξει τόσο; Κι αν όντως προέρχεται από τα αγγλικά αυτό που λέμε εμείς, σαν πολύ δεν το εξελίξαμε; Και, τέλος πάντων, ακούσατε ποτέ κανέναν να λέει "συγχωρήστε τα γαλλικά μου" ή "συγγνώμη για τα γαλλικά" κλπ κλπ; Μόνο τα περί "τον άρχισε στα γαλλικά", "άντε μην αρχίσω τα γαλλικά" και τέτοια έχω υπόψη. Μήπως, λέγω, μήπως, επειδή εκείνη την εποχή τα γαλλικά ήταν η γλώσσα της καλής κοινωνίας σε όλη την Ευρώπη, έχουμε να κάνουμε με απλή σύμπτωση;
Διαφωτίστε με!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 24, 2008)

Από το βικιάρθρο του πρώτου μου ποστ σε τούτο το νήμα:


> It has been suggested that the French language is used because of the association of the French people with vulgarity, and that this euphemism is an example of Francophobia. The long standing historical rivalry between France and England is also plausible as a possible reason (see Hundred Years War).
> 
> An innocuous theory is that when the English were looking around for a foreign language to put into the phrase "pardon my ...", the closest one and obvious choice was neighbouring French. Additionally, French was for a long time the most-spoken foreign language in the United Kingdom.
> 
> Some believe the expression may have come from 1950s intellectuals who were well-versed in French. In the fifties, cursing was considered to be a major taboo, so the speaker would actually curse in French to be more polite. In these instances, "Pardon my French" would refer to actual French.


Δηλαδή δεν είναι απλώς μία παγιωμένη έκφραση, αλλά υπάρχει η συσχέτιση French = profanity.


----------



## cythere (Sep 24, 2008)

Είναι η γνωστή σχέση μίσους Άγγλων-Γάλλων. Για ισορροπία παραθέτω και μια γαλλική έκφραση για τους Άγγλους: 
filer à l'anglaise (=στρίβω αλά γαλλικά, σωστά;). 
L’expression proviendrait de l’ancien verbe "anglaiser", pour "voler". Par la suite, on aurait utilisé "filer à l’anglaise" pour désigner la façon discrète dont part un voleur qui vient de faire son coup. Par analogie, on a aussi vu apparaître l’expression "partir comme un voleur". (από εδώ)

Και μια φράση του Georges Clemenceau: 
" L'Anglais ? Ce n'est que du Français mal prononcé. "


----------



## curry (Sep 24, 2008)

Ναι καλέ Ζαζ, αυτό το διάβασα. Η απορία είναι αν και κατά πόσον συνέβη ακριβώς το ίδιο και στα ελληνικά, συμπτωματικά, αφού τα γαλλικά είχαν τότε την ίδια "υψηλή θέση" στην ελληνική κοινωνία. Στο κάτω-κάτω, μερικές φορές συμβαίνουν αυτά και επιπλέον, με βάζει σε σκέψεις το γεγονός ότι, αφού τα γαλλικά ήταν η πιο επιφανής γλώσσα της εποχής, πώς βρεθήκαμε με μια αγγλική έκφραση; (δεδομένου ότι τα αγγλικά είναι σχετικά μεταγενέστερη επιρροή) That's all!


----------



## curry (Sep 24, 2008)

> Και μια φράση του Georges Clemenceau:
> " L'Anglais ? Ce n'est que du Francais mal prononcé. "



Και σ' ένα φόρουμ που συνάντησα τυχαία, κάποιος λέει ότι ο Τσιφόρος έλεγε ότι τα αγγλικά είναι τα μισά γαλλικά. Προφανώς, είχε υπόψη τον Κλεμανσό!


----------



## Philip (Sep 24, 2008)

Υπάρχει και η αγγλική έκφραση "pardon my language" - π.χ. "pardon my language, but f*ck the olympics". Μια υπόθεση (δικιά μου) είναι ότι εξελίχτηκε και έγινε η παραλλαγή "pardon my French" σαν λογοπαίγνιο με τις δυο σημασίες του language, δηλ. 1. τρόπος έκφρασης (elegant language, bad language, refined language etc,) και 2. γλώσσα (English, French, etc)


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2008)

Μετά από μια σύντομη σύσκεψη εδώ αποφασίσαμε ότι η σημασία αυτή υπάρχει περίπου από τη δεκαετία του 1960 (για νωρίτερα δεν είμαστε βέβαιοι, αλλά δεν αποκλείεται) και πρέπει να υπάρχει και σε ελληνικές ταινίες (αλλά μην κατεβάσετε όλο το αρχείο σε αναζήτηση τεκμηρίωσης...). Επίσης, δεν πρέπει να έχει σχέση με την αγγλική έκφραση. Πρέπει να δηλώνει την αντίθεση: οι καθωσπρέπει μιλούν τη γαλλική και οι βρωμόστομοι «γαλλικά».

Όταν μιλώ γαλλικά στη συμβία μου (που δεν τα μιλά), μου απαντά «στα μούτρα σου».


----------



## Zazula (Sep 24, 2008)

nickel said:


> Δεν πρέπει να έχει σχέση με την αγγλική έκφραση.


Εάν μιλάμε πράγματι για είσοδο της έκφρασης στο ελληνικό λεξιλόγιο κατά τη δεκαετία του '60, τότε η επίδραση της αγγλικής γλώσσας δεν μπορεί να αποκλειστεί πολύ εύκολα.

Ωστόσο, όπως είπα κι απ' την αρχή, η σκωπτική χρήση της λέξης «γαλλικά» υπάρχει κατά κάποιον τρόπο εντυπωμένη στη συλλογική ιδιοσυγκρασία του Έλληνα από παλιά.


----------



## JimAdams (May 24, 2009)

*θ'ακούσεις τα γαλλικά σου....*

Δεν ξέρω αν το ποστάρω στο σωστό μέρος, επειδή απο συζήτηση μου προέκυψε η απορία, σκέφτηκα να ρωτήσω εδώ... Λοιπόν, ξέρει κανείς πως έφτασε στην γλώσσα μας να χρησιμοποιούμε την έκφραση _''λέω (κάποια) γαλλικά_...'', εννοώντας πως βρίζω (και δη με λιαν άκομψο τρόπο, αν κ δεν μπορω να φανταστώ και κόσμιο) ????


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2009)

http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1552


----------

